# New Owner First Pistol Tac Ops .40



## maxsar (Mar 23, 2013)

When I went to do a final check on what I figured was the Elite Dark, I was pleasantly surprised to see that the shop was selling a Tac Ops. My mistake was due to the range's pricing. The price for the Tac Ops was the MSRP for the Elite Dark. The next surprise was to see 4 magazines in the box. It wasn't until later that I realized all four magazines are Mec Gar. After reading about feeding issues with some of the factory supplied magazines, I had already been looking for and planning to purchase some Mec Gar alternatives. That ended up being another nice surprise. I figure this is one of those situations where the almighty protects the ignorant.

Tonight I will be cleaning the pistol before I take it out for the first time tomorrow. The only thing I had time for last night was to do a bit of dry firing, and spend a little time adapting to the way the pistol operates. I have a lot more respect for the de-cocker, and the SRT trigger. I can't wait to see what it's like to fire it with live ammo.

Another unexpected benefit, for a novice like me is being able to to ingrain safety habits. In the past 24 hours I have probably picked up checked and rechecked the pistol more times than I have in my last 10 visits to the range.

I will attempt to post some pictures later after I have cleaned and lubricated it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats on an amazing pistol... one of the finest DA/SA pistols on the planet. Mine is the 9mm version and it is by far my favorite in my collection.

That's a hell of a first pistol, lol.


----------



## maxsar (Mar 23, 2013)

I will probably end up configuring it as a 9mm. My understanding is that it is easier to take it from a .40 to a 9mm. 

Took my Tac Ops to the range for the first time today. I was shooting as well as I ever have with a .40 by the second magazine. What a great pistol.


----------

